# Norco Team DH 2006



## AstonV8 (6. April 2010)

Ich will mein Norco Team DH von 2006 umlackieren lassen..
weiß nur noch nich so recht welche Farbe 
hatte mir so nen Chrom vorgestellt..wie bei diesem M6 hier
oder so nen schönes helles Blau..
wenn ihr euer norco mal umlackiert habt.könnt ihr es mal hier reinstellen  dann bekomme ich vllt noch ein paar ideen.. oder was würdet ihr mir empfehlen..(hab vorne ne rote Boxxer drinne)


----------



## Esh (7. April 2010)

Hey, "Chrom" herkömmlich zu lackieren (Farbe=Feinstsilbermetallic) wird richtig ******* aussehen und du wirst dich nur über das rausgeschmissene Geld ärgern.

Aber schau dich mal bei den Verfahren um:
Galvanisieren (Verchromen)
Hochglanzpolieren
Hochvakuumbedampfen (Chrombedampfen)
Chemisches Spritzverfahren "CVS" (Silberspritzreduktionsverfahren) 
Hochglanzverdichten

Poste mal Pics wenns fertig ist, bin gespannt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AstonV8 (7. April 2010)

ja..ich nehm doch kein Chrom 
ich hab mich für so ein helles Blau entschieden


----------



## Esh (8. April 2010)

blau chromatiert ^^


----------



## thewildline (13. Februar 2013)




----------



## carl2000 (12. April 2013)

schönes Bike will mein Norco A-line Park 2007 mit dem Geld von meiner Konfirmation auch mal umbauen neue Gabel (wird warscheinlich eine Boxxer) neue Laufsätze ... vieleicht auch eine neue Lackierung ahnlich wie die oben.


----------

